# Autodesk Revit (2014) x86/x64 with Libraries - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (16 مايو 2013)

*Autodesk Revit (2014) x86/x64 with Libraries.rar
*​





*Autodesk Revit (2014) x86/x64 with Libraries*
10.1 GB | Language : Eng/Rus

The software product Autodesk Revit, based on the technology of building information modeling (BIM), is intended for the design, construction and operation management of high-quality, energy-efficient buildings.
Autodesk Revit - a complete solution that combines the capabilities of architectural design, engineering system design and construction, as well as the simulation of construction (Autodesk Revit Architecture, Autodesk Revit MEP and Autodesk Revit Structure).
​

روابط التحميل

http://www.gulfup.com/?iUU8Hi

http://www.gulfup.com/?b4SVym

http://www.gulfup.com/?f3Og1T

http://www.gulfup.com/?JFaiFd

http://www.gulfup.com/?DsNkqO

http://www.gulfup.com/?eNthZ2

http://www.gulfup.com/?QTWAL9

http://www.gulfup.com/?XtEZdN

http://www.gulfup.com/?2ATsVm

http://www.gulfup.com/?x41ZcB

http://www.gulfup.com/?hvyH7f​

=================
المكتبه فقط

http://www.gulfup.com/?Zz7gYO

http://www.gulfup.com/?PY07qP

http://www.gulfup.com/?gz13Ml

http://www.gulfup.com/?e3912Z

http://www.gulfup.com/?LJWfD2

http://www.gulfup.com/?hQg1xO

ودى ملفات اخرى كانت موجوده اعذرونى انا ما بستخدم الريفيت

http://www.gulfup.com/?KVFJhD

http://www.gulfup.com/?nJlV09


----------



## LIBYAN 90 (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## فضل بن محمد (17 مايو 2013)

جهد عظيم وجبار استاذنا الفاضل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فضل بن محمد (17 مايو 2013)

الحقيقه عندما يقترن اسم علاء عبد الحليم بعبارة (الراوبط من رفعي ) تغمرني سعاده لا نظير لها


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (17 مايو 2013)

الله يسعدك دنيا واخره اخى العزيز مهندس فضل


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (17 مايو 2013)

LIBYAN 90 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير



واياكم اخى الكريم


----------



## كامل احمد (17 مايو 2013)

نقدر هذا الجهد الكبير ونسأل هل قام احد بتنصيب البرنامج وتشغيله مع التقدير


----------



## freemanghassan (18 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ... 

ما شاء الله 

------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## فضل بن محمد (18 مايو 2013)

There is a problem in Part 6 and Part 11 and the following message is displayed 
*Autodesk_REVIT_2014_IS.part06.rar: Packed data CRC failed in Autodesk_REVIT_2014_IS\Autodesk_REVIT_2014_EN_RU_x86_x64.iso. The volume is corrupt
*Autodesk_REVIT_2014_IS.part11.rar: CRC failed in Autodesk_REVIT_2014_IS\Autodesk_REVIT_2014_EN_RU_x86_x64.iso. The file is corrupt)


----------



## فضل بن محمد (18 مايو 2013)

طبعاً رسالتي الخطأ اعلاه عند اكتمال التحميل والبدء بفك الضغط


----------



## فضل بن محمد (18 مايو 2013)

الاخ علاء عبد الحليم نقدر جهدك المبذول في رفع Autodesk Revit (2014) x86/x64 with Libraries وذلك عبر احد عشر رابط وقد قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات ووضعتها في ملف ومحاولة فك الضغط فكانت تأتي رسالة خطأ من برنامج الضغط الونرار عند الوصول في الفك الى الجزء 6 واذا تم تجاهل الرساله تتكرر مع الجزء 11 مما يعني ان هذين الجزءين معطوبين فاتمنى منك فضلاً لا امراً اعادة رفعهما لتعم الفائده ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مايو 2013)

فضل بن محمد قال:


> طبعاً رسالتي الخطأ اعلاه عند اكتمال التحميل والبدء بفك الضغط


 
حمل جميع الاجزاءالاول وبعدين علم عليهم كلهم وبعدين كلك يمين واختار extract here


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مايو 2013)

وتاكد ان جميع الاجزاء ارقامهم متسلسلة وليهم نفس الامتداد يعنى مثلا prt6.rar اوقات بينزل الملفات كدا part6_2.rar وده اللى بيعمل المشكلة


----------



## Eng-Amr Rabie (18 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير والله
جهد يستحق الثناء


----------



## فضل بن محمد (19 مايو 2013)

المشكله مازالت قائمه لاحظ الصوره


----------



## فضل بن محمد (19 مايو 2013)

المشكله مازالت قائمه لاحظ الصوره


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (19 مايو 2013)

رفعتهملك مره ثانيه اتمنى المشكله تنحل 

http://www.gulfup.com/?L9lpst


http://www.gulfup.com/?WeL6HH​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (19 مايو 2013)

شكرا ياريت لو ترفع المكتبة لوحدها


----------



## freemanghassan (19 مايو 2013)

بعرف أنو ممكن يكون فيها غلبة عليك أستاذ علاء ... لكن أيضا أنا مع طلب الأستاذ الرحمة المهداة .. يا ريت لو ترفعلنا المكتبة لوحدها .. حيث إنني قمت بتحميل الريفيت 2014 بإصداراته المعماري والإنشائي من مشاركة أخرى ومن روابط من رفعك أنت .. جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 مايو 2013)

انا تحت امركم ياجماعه بس اعطونى شوية وقت وان شاء الله بحاول ارفعها لحالها


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 مايو 2013)

المكتبه فقط 

http://www.gulfup.com/?Zz7gYO

http://www.gulfup.com/?PY07qP

http://www.gulfup.com/?gz13Ml

http://www.gulfup.com/?e3912Z

http://www.gulfup.com/?LJWfD2

http://www.gulfup.com/?hQg1xO

ودى ملفات اخرى كانت موجوده اعذرونى انا ما بستخدم الريفيت 

http://www.gulfup.com/?KVFJhD

http://www.gulfup.com/?nJlV09​


----------



## فضل بن محمد (21 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي علاء على التفاعل والاهتمام


----------



## freemanghassan (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أستاذ علاء ... الله يكرمك يا رب​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا على مروركم الطيب ​


----------



## MHM-MHM (23 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله ماشاء الله تحميل أكثر من رائع وجهد أكثر من إبداع فجزاك الله خيرا وجعلك من المتألقين ومن الصالحين الموفقين في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 مايو 2013)

ممكن صورة من المكتية الله يكرمك اصلها مساحتها كبيرة اوى وانا مش مصدق الحجم ده


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (27 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## HAMAKEY (12 يونيو 2013)

يا ريت لو فيه حد نزل المكتبه زى ما انا نزلتها يقولى اضيفها ازاى لأنها ملفات عجيبه مش لاقى طريقه لاضافتها


----------



## fatehelroom (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## liza yousif (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا منزل البرنامج ولكن الملف مضغوط ولاينفتح مالم اضع مفتاح فتح الكرك 
Autodesk Revit 2014 x86 x64 with Libraries-ISO
فهل ممكن المفتاح ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان



​


----------



## chei5saad (16 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذ علاء هل بامكانك رفع كل مكتبة لوحدها ... الانشائي و من ثم المعماري


----------



## chei5saad (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لمكتبة الانشائي
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Autodesk\RST 2014\Libraries


----------



## e_sak2011 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

يا جماعة تم والحمد لله الحصول على البرنامج الذي يربط بين _(__Auto desk Revit (2014_ وا ​Autodesk Autocad Civil 3D 2014 (x86/x64
كل ما عليكم فعله هو اتبعوا هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/get/maDJjIZS/civil_structures_for_autodesk_.html


----------



## e_sak2011 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

برنامج
التحميل بواسطة 
4share
 2014 bridge modeling​


----------



## e_sak2011 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

[h=1]Civil Structures For autodesk Revit 2014[/h]


----------



## e_sak2011 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

هنا كتب مقدمة لتقنية bim


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (12 ديسمبر 2013)

e_sak2011 قال:


> يا جماعة تم والحمد لله الحصول على البرنامج الذي يربط بين _(__Auto desk Revit (2014_ وا ​Autodesk Autocad Civil 3D 2014 (x86/x64
> كل ما عليكم فعله هو اتبعوا هذا الرابط
> http://www.4shared.com/get/maDJjIZS/civil_structures_for_autodesk_.html


http://www.gulfup.com/?8avAug


----------



## egyptsystem (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## marcowaheeb (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يباركلك


----------



## م-خالد (15 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس علاء دائما والحمد لله مجهودك طيب
هل بامكان ان حضرتك تضيف لنا revit structure add-ins


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (15 ديسمبر 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/366590-Autodesk-Revit-Extensions-2014-Multilingual


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير والله​


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الجهد الذي تقوم به من اجل المنتدى واعضاءة .................وبارك الله فيك ..........................
بعيدا عن اي اختلافات او تناقض في الاراء ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## arch.jehad (26 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا أخ علاء ...


----------



## blackwater (27 ديسمبر 2013)

Mr ala' Abdalhaleem i really appreciate what and how u support us,,,, what i really notice about u that u work perfectly ,,, thanks alot Sir 

*Best Regards.*


----------



## osamaeido (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا هندسة ملف المكتبة الخاص ب revit 2014 الى هو content يتم وضعه فين لاننى عندما فتحت المسار C:\ProgramData\Autodesk\RVT 2014 مثل مكتبة revit 2013 بقيت ملفات مكتبة حضرتك غير ده 
ممكن تقولى نضعها فين


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

ملفات المكتبه دى مشكوك فيها حجمها كبير جدا انا نزلتها والله ومسحتها تانى مش شايف فيها اى حاجه تنفع للريفت 
ياريت بشمهندس علاء وضح ماهذه الملفات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ارض القدس (9 يناير 2014)

الحقيقه يعجز لساني عن مدى امتناني وشكري لحظرتك يامهندسنا العزيز الغالي


----------



## ozcan (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (30 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير​
​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (7 فبراير 2014)

مشكككككككككوووووووور على الجهد الكبيرررررر بس ممكن اعرف كيف اضيف المكتبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## doha_4all (5 مارس 2014)

الكراك م علاء ضرورى جدا الله يكرمك​


----------



## edris1234 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

بعد التحميل 

هذه ليست المكتبه 

جزاك الله خيرا على تعبك في رفع الملفات لكن وجب التحذير


----------



## jameel alkaisi (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed diad (11 يناير 2015)

ممكن يا بشمهندس ترفع على موقع غير الخليج لانه دلوقتى بقى سئ جداااا


----------



## محمد سعد عبد ربه (18 فبراير 2015)

روابط المكتبة دي يتم تحميها كلها يا هندسة ولا رابط واحد بس


----------

